# Policeman/State trooper



## justfred (Jan 3, 2018)

Can my American friends tell a dumb Englishman What is the difference between a State Trooper and a Policeman as to me they both appear to do the same work


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2018)

justfred said:


> Can my American friends tell a dumb Englishman What is the difference between a State Trooper and a Policeman as to me they both appear to do the same work



They do, policemen work for a city, State Trooper covers the entire State.. There are also County Sheriffs that police a certain County (also cover small towns that do not have a police force).


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 3, 2018)

As above, 
Policemen, are city law enforcement, called "Cops".
State Troopers, cover law enforcement for the entire State, such as the State of Texas. They are called "Staties".


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 3, 2018)

Some of the best drivers I've ever seen are state troopers. I sat at the top of a big hill one time, safely out of the way, and watched some of them go after an escaped convict; the driving was better than anything I ever saw in a movie.

justfred, state highway patrol members tend to have a better reputation for professionalism among the public at large. I'm sure some would argue, but that's been my experience. Not only where I live now, but in other states where I've lived.


----------



## itsjustme (Jan 3, 2018)

In Ontario, Canada we have the OPP which are similar to State Troopers as they police provincially.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> As above,
> Policemen, are city law enforcement, called "Cops".
> State Troopers, cover law enforcement for the entire State, such as the State of Texas. *They are called "Staties"*.



Sorry they are not called that in Texas!!! That is a yankee slang!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 3, 2018)

COP  =  Constable  on  patrol.     FYI


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2018)

[h=1]20 Slang Terms for Law Enforcement Personnel[/h]

1. *barney*: This gently derogatory term refers to Barney Fife, a bumbling small-town deputy sheriff in the classic 1960s sitcom _The Andy Griffith Show_.

 2. *bear*: This term, from truckers’ slang, alludes to  a style of hat worn by some law enforcement personnel—one that  resembles the one worn by fire-safety icon Smokey the Bear. (See also _Smokey_.)
 3. *the boys in blue*: This folksy phrase refers to  the frequent use of blue as the color of a police officer’s uniform—and  harks back to a time when only men could become police officers.
 4. *bull*: a term prevalent in the first half of the  twentieth century, primarily referring to railroad police but pertaining  to regular police officers as well and alluding to the aggressiveness  of these officials.
 5. *cop*: A truncation of _copper_ from British English usage, referring to someone who cops, or captures.
 6. *dick*: A derogatory abbreviation of _detective_.
 7. *federales*: Originally a Spanish term for federal police in Mexico, but jocularly used in the United States to refer to police in general.
 8. *the feds*: A truncation of _federal_, referring to federal law enforcement personnel.
 9. *five-O*: A term for police derived from the title of the television series _Hawaii Five-O_, about a special police unit by that name.
 10. *flatfoot*: A reference to a police officer, with  several possible origins, including the association that police who  walked a beat supposedly would get the medical condition of flat feet.
 11. *fuzz*: Originally a British English term  referring to felt-covered helmets worn by London police officers, later  borrowed into American English.
 12. *G-man*: A term (derived from “government man”) from the mid-twentieth century, referring to FBI agents.
 13. *gendarmes*: Originally a French term for rural police officers, borrowed into American English as jocular slang.
 14. *gumshoe*: A term alluding to soft-soled shoes  worn by detectives that are more comfortable than hard-soled shoes  and/or enable them to follow suspects surreptitiously.
 15. *the heat*: A reference to the pressure that law enforcement officials apply to suspects.
 16. *the law*: A collective term for law enforcement.
 17. *the man*: A term alluding to the imposing authority of law enforcement personnel.
 18. *pig*: A derogatory term dating back to the 1800s that fell into disuse but was revived during the civil rights era.
 19. *po-po*: A reduplicative term referring to police officers.
 20. *Smokey*: A term for law enforcement personnel,  derived from an association of the style of hat worn by some state  troopers with the one worn by Smokey the Bear.


----------



## justfred (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you all very much for your replies, Now I know.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 3, 2018)

Police badges used to be made of copper ...thus the name - Cops or Coppers.  I don't know why I know that ~~~~


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 3, 2018)

State Troopers patrol the highways and stop people for speeding. One doesn't 'call' a State Trooper.  They do other things, but member named 911 can give more details - hope he stops by.

OTOH a police officer comes when someone calls 911 about a fight, burglary, neighbor disturbance, drunk & disorderly conduct, stolen purse/wallet, auto accident (they write reports for insurance and court purposes), they also write citations for speeding within city limits, various traffic violations.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ken is right about Texas.  My brother has worked in law enforcement all his life.  From patrolman, City cop, Sheriff's Department, State Trooper, Homicide Detective and now in his later years at the courthouse helping the "Judge Judy's" keep the peace!!.  In his rookie days he worked undercover drugs which broke up his marriage as his wife could not take the danger and worry of his safety.  I feel better now that he is in the courthouse until he retires in 2 years.  He loved being a State trooper best.


----------



## Big Horn (Jan 3, 2018)

In most states, State Troopers and Highway Patrol focus on traffic, primarily rural.  They don't investigate other crimes.  This does vary by state.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2018)

In my area it is common to call the State Troopers instead of the County Sheriff if you want a quick response and decisive action.  The NYS Troopers also maintain a plainclothes Bureau of Criminal Investigation that handles the investigation of more serious crimes.

The State Trooper's also have an officer on duty in each of the rural school districts as a community resource officer, that is an expense that I still can't wrap my head around.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 3, 2018)

The truckers used to call sheriff deputies "county mounties".

A state trooper was a "full grown bear"and a city cop was a "local yokel".


----------



## Robusta (Jan 3, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> State Troopers patrol the highways and stop people for speeding. One doesn't 'call' a State Trooper.  They do other things, but member named 911 can give more details - hope he stops by.
> 
> OTOH a police officer comes when someone calls 911 about a fight, burglary, neighbor disturbance, drunk & disorderly conduct, stolen purse/wallet, auto accident (they write reports for insurance and court purposes), they also write citations for speeding within city limits, various traffic violations.




The New York State Troopers are the state police force and they are the lead agency in almost all crime in NY.  Yes they do traffic also but that is only one division.

The State Park Police have jurisdiction in State Parks, but they are full fledged troopers with full police powers through out  the state

We then have the Sheriffs Department.  Every county has a Sheriff. They also perform all law Enforcement duties with in their specified county

City Towns and Villages may also have Police Departments  with full Police Powers

In NY Law Enforcement are either Graduates of the New York State Troopers Academy, or for other departments graduates of the "Municipal,Local and Village Law enforcement course taught under the auspices of the NYS Academy.

In NY The label on the door or the color of the uniform does not matter. An LEO is an LEO


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2018)

Don't forget Fish and Wildlife Officers.....they have the same authority to issue citations, detain and arrest as police officers.


----------



## 911 (Jan 4, 2018)

Pennsylvania is a bit different than other states. Here in PA, the police are paid for by the city, borough or township that has a police department. Those police are restricted to the boundaries of their area. The state police covers the entire state and no boundaries are excluded. We also patrol the interstates and the turnpike. The state police here in PA also aide the local police because we have more resources than any other law enforcement agency with the exception of the FBI. Some very small communities that have no police protection are covered by the state police. 

Also, the state police may make arrests whether they are on or off duty. Some police departments here in PA forbid their police from doing so if they are off duty. We serve all 67 counties. Our training is more advanced than smaller police agencies. Our training and education in law enforcement never stops. And like I already wrote, we can chase a suspect or fugitive across the entire state if necessary. 

We pride ourselves on the professionalism while in uniform and our conduct must be above standards at all times, whether on or off duty, or in or out of uniform. Every citizen is treated equally and without bias or prejudice We take the oath which clearly states those facts. Any Trooper violating the oath is held accountable. 

It is a privilege and an honor to be selected to become a part of the Pennsylvania State Police.


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 4, 2018)

justfred said:


> Can my American friends tell a dumb Englishman What is the difference between a State Trooper and a Policeman as to me they both appear to do the same work


Basically it is jurisdictional. The Police are city based. State Troopers cover an entire state. 

Their are other levels(?) as well like county, federal (FBI), city park rangers, state park rangers, national park rangers, etc. Sometimes they overlap, sometimes not, and sometimes they work together. And just to make it more interesting there are private security forces as well that run around with badges of some sort, although I'm not sure what their badges mean in terms of authority.

As far as ticketing drivers, in the metro Atlanta area I have seen Police, Sheriffs, State Troopers, and even DOT (Department of Transportation) ticketing drivers.


----------



## rgp (Mar 19, 2018)

C.O.P. Cop= Constable on patrol.

To cop a bad person = Cop.

Copper, as in the metal , when back in the day, the push through type of button was used on their "blouse" or coat...The buttons were made of Copper..Slang lead to them being called Coppers or Cops.

All three explanations are used , in the display of "Cop-talk" at a local Police museum....There is no [one] listed as profoundly accurate.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Mar 20, 2018)

I live in a small town in Eastern CT. We do not have a police department. We have a resident trooper. So when we call 911 we reach the closest State Police barracks. Our Resident Troopers handles *everything* in our town from burglaries to lost dogs.


----------



## 911 (Mar 20, 2018)

Different states assign different duties to their state police. Here in PA, we are all called Troopers. We have jurisdiction anywhere in the state. We supply police protection to the small towns (boroughs) that do not have police protection. 

We also take care of traffic issues on the interstates and turnpike. The other divisions that we have are firearms and alcohol, major crimes unit and assist any police department that requests us for assistance. There are other responsibilities, such as guarding the Governor that is considered an honor, if selected. This is generally a short term assignment. And, yes, we do have a SWAT unit. 

It’s a great vocation for those that wish to serve.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 17, 2021)

justfred said:


> Can my American friends tell a dumb Englishman What is the difference between a State Trooper and a Policeman as to me they both appear to do the same work



To add to what others have said, the word STATE you would associate with jurisdiction (generally) ending at other state boundaries. In Ohio they are known as the Ohio Highway Patrol, other states may call them State Police. 

At the County level is the Sheriff's dept. They run the County jail as the main duty, but also patrol.

Township police have authority with the township limits, the same with Villiage police.

On the City level they are known as (Municipal) Policeman. Each agency has powers granted by the state constitution and Home Rule Charters. All are not afforded the same powers equally by law, however the basic function on the streets is Patrol/Crime prevention.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry they are not called that in Texas!!! That is a yankee slang!!!


Another ignorant English person here......where does the word 'Yankee' come from?


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 18, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Another ignorant English person here......where does the word 'Yankee' come from?



That can be looked up, but Yankee means a Northern Soldier (civil war), and a Southern Soldier (Confederate), but, northern vs. southern. Mark Twain wrote a short story  A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court, so the word is old.


----------



## win231 (Apr 18, 2021)

The only time I heard "Copper" was in a James Cagney movie - "White Heat."  He'd say, "A copper; a dirty, lousy copper."


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> That can be looked up, but Yankee means a Northern Soldier (civil war), and a Southern Soldier (Confederate), but, northern vs. southern. Mark Twain wrote a short story  A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court, so the word is old.


Yes, I should have used google!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> The only time I heard "Copper" was in a James Cagney movie - "White Heat."  He'd say, "A copper; a dirty, lousy copper."


My friend is a retired LEO and uses "copper" a lot.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 18, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sorry they are not called that in Texas!!! That is a yankee slang!!!


We call them Troopers in New Jersey.


Ken N Tx said:


> My friend is a retired LEO and uses "copper" a lot.


Chicago uses the term Copper often.


----------



## 911 (Apr 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> The only time I heard "Copper" was in a James Cagney movie - "White Heat."  He'd say, "A copper; a dirty, lousy copper."


That was a great movie. "You dirty Copper. You killed my brother and now I'm going to kill you." Or, something like that.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 18, 2021)

Whatever you call them, life is better if you don't have any interaction with them....


----------



## Chet (Apr 18, 2021)

911 said:


> Different states assign different duties to their state police. Here in PA, we are all called Troopers. We have jurisdiction anywhere in the state. We supply police protection to the small towns (boroughs) that do not have police protection.
> 
> We also take care of traffic issues on the interstates and turnpike. The other divisions that we have are firearms and alcohol, major crimes unit and assist any police department that requests us for assistance. There are other responsibilities, such as guarding the Governor that is considered an honor, if selected. This is generally a short term assignment. And, yes, we do have a SWAT unit.
> 
> It’s a great vocation for those that wish to serve.


Is there not also a crime lab?


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 18, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Another ignorant English person here......where does the word 'Yankee' come from?



The British army used it as a slur for the colonial militia in America fighting as their allies in the French and Indian War/Seven Years War.  The colonial soldiers turned it about and embraced the term, especially the Continental Army during the Revolution.   The history of the song Yankee Doodle gives a lot more info.

Now it's used within the US by Southerners to describe people from northern parts of the country ...Northeast and Midwest predominately.  It's mostly meant as a geographic origins term unless it's said as "damn Yankee" in a disparaging tone. That usage goes back to the Civil War when  US soldiers were still called Yankees.  People who are not from the US use it shortened to 'Yank'  to refer to all Americans.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 18, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> State Troopers, cover law enforcement for the entire State, such as the State of Texas. They are called "Staties".



In our area, we use the term highway patrol  ...guess we need to come up with a short nickname.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> The British army used it as a slur for the colonial militia in America fighting as their allies in the French and Indian War/Seven Years War.  The colonial soldiers turned it about and embraced the term, especially the Continental Army during the Revolution.   The history of the song Yankee Doodle gives a lot more info.
> 
> Now it's used within the US by Southerners to describe people from northern parts of the country ...Northeast and Midwest predominately.  It's mostly meant as a geographic origins term unless it's said as "damn Yankee" in a disparaging tone. That usage goes back to the Civil War when  US soldiers were still called Yankees.  People who are not from the US use it shortened to 'Yank'  to refer to all Americans.


Thank you for taking the trouble to write that. I suppose it's similar to the Mexicans calling white men 'gringos'...people have forgotten how that term originated. ( From the song, Green grow the rushes).


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> We call them Troopers in New Jersey.
> 
> Chicago uses the term Copper often.


Yes, my friend was a Chicago "copper"...


----------



## FastTrax (Apr 27, 2021)

911 said:


> That was a great movie. "You dirty Copper. You killed my brother and now I'm going to kill you." Or, something like that.





Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, my friend was a Chicago "copper"...





win231 said:


> The only time I heard "Copper" was in a James Cagney movie - "White Heat."  He'd say, "A copper; a dirty, lousy copper."





911 said:


> That was a great movie. "You dirty Copper. You killed my brother and now I'm going to kill you." Or, something like that.


----------



## 911 (Apr 27, 2021)

Chet said:


> Is there not also a crime lab?


Next to the FBI’s lab in Quantico, we have 1 of the most sophisticated crime labs in the country. Every Governor during my tenure as a state trooper was very giving when it came to requesting items or training for the crime and forensics labs located in Bethlehem, PA.

Near retirement, I worked in the evidence room, which was more than just tagging and taking pictures of evidence. We also aided in fingerprinting I.D. and working in ballistics from time to time.


----------

